
Ask HN: Can I cancel an already accepted job offer? - throway_bayarea
Well, I&#x27;m not a fan of these kind of things but I accepted an offer a week ago with company A. I signed the contract and I&#x27;m supposed to start in a few weeks from now. Problem, I just got an offer from company B, which I prefer and would like to go ahead and accept the offer.<p>How would you handle this situation?
======
davelnewton
Of course you can. It's kind of a dick move, but your ultimate responsibility
is to yourself and your career.

I would handle it diplomatically but firmly, and stress to Company A that it
has nothing to do with them, and that you'd love to maintain a relationship
despite the awkward position you've put them in.

~~~
throway_bayarea
Good advice. Thanks!

------
Matt_Mickiewicz
It's a small world.

Your hiring manager, the people you interviewed with (6-8 people probably?),
and some of the management at company A will know you rescinded your signed
offer.

What are the chances that one of those folks ends up working a company with a
job you're applying for 4 or 5 years from now when your application comes
through?

------
angersock
Is the contract "at-will"? If so, you can just quit before you start.

If you want to be a little nicer about it, say that you have a competing offer
and if they don't match walk.

You don't owe them anything.

~~~
throway_bayarea
Thanks for the advice, the contract is "at-will".

Even if they match the offer I still prefer company B :/

~~~
angersock
Well, quit with apologies. "Due to circumstances outside my control, I'm
unable to join at this time. I'm very sorry."

The sooner you get back to them the sooner they can find one of their other
candidates.

